# Phenix K2 Blank Question



## abh316 (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with them? They feel great and im bout to start a new build with a tx683. just wanted to know if anyone has built one before and reviews.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Iv never built on them before because of cost mainly. Iv heard mixed reviews on them, only bad reviews are cost and they break easy. But any high mod, light, thin walled blank is gonna be more delicate. Don't high stick or bump them hard on anything and you will be fine.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Have 3. Great blanks! Had a niece high stick and break one. Phenix replaced it for a minimal cost with no questions.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I have built several rods on this blank, it is light weight, strong and has good action.
I would compare these in quality to G. Loomis. I went to this brand when Loomis quit selling blanks (I guess they didn't want the competition). The construction material is different as is the point of origin. I do not know of any breaking under stress of fishing. I do know that Phenix stands behind their products.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

I just built on one a couple of weeks ago. The only difference I found was with my wraps. I had to use my fingernails to pack the wraps vs. my packing tool (plastic) because of the texture on the blank. When I tried my packing tool, it would leave scrapings against the blank which would then discolor the thread, which is why I used my fingernails instead.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

I spiral wrapped mine they said that would help with breakage. If you want almost a bullet proof blank try the m1.


----------

